# Push Spreader



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm looking for the best push spreader out there. I've been using the standard agri-fab spreaders for years with pretty good results. I'm currently looking at the stainless agri-fab with enclosed gears or the spyker 120lb pro. The spyker looks like the cadillac of spreaders...but at over 50 pounds and $500 i'm not completely sold. By the way, our trucks have pull plows, so a tailgate spreader is out of the question. Does anyone have an opinion of these 2 spreaders or experience with either. Thanks.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

craigd;1585142 said:


> I'm looking for the best push spreader out there. I've been using the standard agri-fab spreaders for years with pretty good results. I'm currently looking at the stainless agri-fab with enclosed gears or the spyker 120lb pro. The spyker looks like the cadillac of spreaders...but at over 50 pounds and $500 i'm not completely sold. By the way, our trucks have pull plows, so a tailgate spreader is out of the question. Does anyone have an opinion of these 2 spreaders or experience with either. Thanks.


The "Best" spreader out there is a Epoke Spreader....But, the best spreader comes at a price ...But its worth every penny......payup


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought epoke only made drop spreaders...am I wrong? I'm salting small/medium sized lots so i'm looking at broadcast style.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

snow ex use to make a nice one


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

Thought we were talking walks...........My mistake.....


----------



## PSDnate (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the blue earhway and really like it


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

The Shindaiwa spreaders have great productivity at a great price. 

You can get a 50 LB wb broadcast for only $90.00. 

And, I have 1.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Lesco 80lb


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

lesco stainless spreader and done. 

I have used and trashed almost every steel spreader out there , they siezed up get twisted rot and die

4 years ago I bought 5 lesco's on sale and they are all like the day I bought them. the only thing I did to them was take a step bit and drill the holes out a little on the 2 I put rock salt through. They havegone weeks without get washed off and having calcium, mag, and salt stuck to them. you can find them on craigslist.


----------



## Karlboro (Aug 8, 2010)

We have had this one for 3 yrs now. http://spyker.com/S60_12020.html
It's worth the money.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have the 80 lb cap. salt dogg SS, picked it up used and never had an issue.


----------

